# Lots of pics!



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just having a sort out of my pics found a few (or a lot!) to share
Jake


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

cool pic's

I luv the tug o war one. Who won? LOL:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures!

I love the black collar with stars that your little terrier(?) is wearing. Can you remember where you got it? And are the stars reflective?


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwww I love the pics! esp the one in the bag, how cuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

fab pics!! are they all yours?

if so, you must get some looks walking them together


----------



## ivantheboss (Aug 29, 2011)

What a little nice dogs, they are cute


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely dogs :001_tt1: great pics


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

pinkfloyd said:


> cool pic's
> 
> I luv the tug o war one. Who won? LOL:smile5:


The little one of course 



McKenzie said:


> Lovely pictures!
> 
> I love the black collar with stars that your little terrier(?) is wearing. Can you remember where you got it? And are the stars reflective?


Thanks, The collar was from PAH last xmas! Yeh its reflective  I think they have stopped them now but sometimes they pop up on ebay, this is an old one though 
Pets At Home Boutique Starry Night Dog Collar - Medium | eBay



loops25 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww I love the pics! esp the one in the bag, how cuuuuuuuuuute


Haha thanks, we were on the beach and she just decided to go and sit in it, its only used for when im out in a busy place with all of them



mstori said:


> fab pics!! are they all yours?
> 
> if so, you must get some looks walking them together


Thanks, lol nope only 3 of them are mine the 1 in the first 3 pics, the 1 in the 4th pic and the one curled up in the left of pic 7. 
The scruffy terrier is my mums, the 3 other long coat chis are from the litter mine had a year ago and the rottie is owned by 1 of their owners too. 
Then the staffy was my foster dog and the big fluffy chihuahua with Jake in the last pic is his daddy
Phew


ivantheboss said:


> What a little nice dogs, they are cute





new westie owner said:


> Lovely dogs :001_tt1: great pics


Thank you


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

All very cute espeically love the 3rd one down


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

The first pic was awesome!


----------

